# Procedimiento standar para el ensayo de fuentes de TV



## pandacba (Ago 18, 2011)

Habida cuenta que muchos compañeros foristas, se encuentran coen el problema que la fuente no enciende, y para no repetir siempre todo el procedimiento, es que decidi ponerlo a qui para luego hacer referencia al mismo


El procedimiento que sigue, es el indicado para la inmensa mayoria de aparatos de TV, hay casos particulares que lo que se expondra, no es lo adecuado, para tales casos se haran las menciones correspondientes, y/o se incluiran aca para amplia la documentación.



En los primeros tiempos de la TV color el mayor porcentaje  utilzaba fuentes reguladas serie, en su mayoria toalmente transistorizada y que si bien cumplian satisfactoriamente con su función, obligaba a la inclusión de un pesado transformador para el caso 220/240, y el problema de ailación para el caso 110/120.

Al menos en nuestro pais los primeros en llegar con una fuente SMPS fueron los aparatos de origen europeo, nás tarde los de origen asiatico.

A este tipo de fuentes caba dividrla en dos grupos, fuentes ailadas de la red, y no aisladas.

Las de tipo ailadas se caractrizn por tener un trnaformador para alta frecuencia conmunmente denomidano choper, que tiene varios primarios y varios secundarios  aisladod galvanicamente.

Etos sistemas rectifican y filtran la tensión de linea de 220 o 110V, obteniendo como máximo en el primer caso 311Vdc,155 en el segundo.

Por lo genera se toman en el secundario entre 2 y 4 tensiónes tipicamente el +B de horizontal, que es la tensión más importante y que se situa entre, 110V y 130V tipicamente.

Estas fuentes tienen un amplio rango de funcionamiento ya que muchas de ellas son capaces de trabajar desde un mínimo de 140V hasta un máximo de 240VAC, con lo cual sirven en forma indistintamente para 110 y 220v de linea.


Cuando se produce un cortocircuito estas fuentes se apagan, o bajan su rendimiento produciendo un chillido carácteristico.

Cuando llega un aparato en tales condiciones a n uestra mesa de trabjao, y vemos que solo enciend la luz de std-by, o parpade al queree encenderlo, podriaos decir que casi seguro tenemo algo en corto en el chasis.

Lo que más se rompe de las secciones que alimenta la fuente es el transistor de salida horizontal, por lo que lo que primero debemos hacer es, revisar si este esta en corto o no, retirandolo del chasis, si este se encuentra bien, checar que la linea de +B no tenga ningún corto circuito.

Sie TR de horizontal esta dañado, como primera medida debemos verificar su correcto funcionamiento.


1_ Como se dijo como primer medida se retira el TR de salida horozontal
2_ En su lugar se  coloca una una lámpara de unos 40W en donde va el colector y masa.
    Es recomendable tener un lámpara, con su correspondiente portalámpara y unos 60cm      de cable, con sus extremos pelados, torzalaso y estañados, 
3_ mediante clips colocar el tester por la escala de 200 mediantes clip asi nos deja las manos libres
4_ se procede a encender y verifcar, en el multimetro quie la tensión sea la nominal, si esta esta maá baja o más alta puede haber un problema en la fuente.
5_ es conveniene tener un segundo portalmámparas pero con una llave, para lo siguiente
observando la escala del instrumento, encender la segunda lámpara, la tensión no debe modificarse, lo que nos indicara que la fuente regula, si no lo hace, esta dañada y habra que proceder a su repación.

6_ El técnico que se dedica a la reparación de TV debe de tratar de contar con un Variac, son caros pero muy utiles, con la prueba anterior vimos si regula, con el variac aumentar hasta 240 y bajar hasta 140, la tensión de salida debe permanecer sin grandes cambios, si es asi todo esta bien, caso contrario, la fuente esta dañada y debe repaararse.

Estos simples y sencillos pasos nos evitaran muchos dolores de cabeza y a saber a ciencia cierta donde esta el daño.

Porque es importante que la fuente este bien? porque si la tensión de +B se eleva deamasiado, sobre el colector la  tensión pico presente, también aumentara pudieno superarar la tensión pico inversa máxima que puede soportar, dañandose, siendo esta una de las principales cauaas de roturas, y no solo el transisotr puede resultar averiado, también lo pueden ser el propio flyback, al vencerse la aislación y prodcirse arcoas internos, que por lo general tambien llevaran a que se dañe el TR de salida horizontal.

Bueno espero que les haya resultado de utilidad sobre todo a los que se incian, en el mundo de las reparaciones


----------



## Deltaeco (Ago 28, 2011)

Hola compañero, bastante bien y mas para mi que estoy verdito , me lo apunto en mis apuntes , enorabuena por el post y muchas gracias por exponer sus experiencias con nosotros.

saludos.


----------



## masaru (Nov 2, 2011)

Interesante el procedimiento. Yo agregaria , que para reparar una fuente habria que utilizar un trafo ahislador por cuestiones de seguridad , y tambien utilizar serie de 200 w para no tener ningun susto al cambiar el fuse.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 2, 2011)

Aqui el tema trato solamente del procedimiento y no del equipamiento.

Si fuera por ello para el correcto ensayo es más útil que una lámpara serie un variac, con el cual se puede simuar en cierne el comportamiento de la linea y testear si la fuente cubre el rango provisto por el fabricante.


Al  desarrollar una meticulosa forma en el procedimiento de reparación en mi caso particular hicieron que no utilzara una fuente serie y que en el service donde fui jefe de taller donde se veia una enorme cantida de equipos por dia, en más de dos años no rompiera un solo transistor ni de horizontal ni de fuente, ni menos aún los CI dedicados.

Pero como dije, aqui solo trate en forma resumida práctica y consisa una parte de la manera en que hemos ensayado exitosamente durante muchos años todo tipo de fuentes de alimentación con gran exito.

Aqui no he particularizado en los distintos tipos de fuentes que existen, y si te has dado cuenta para el caso presente no hace falta lámpara serie, porque lo que se ensaya y se habal(te pido leas detenidamente de nuevo) es en el caso de un TV que no arranca el horizontal, pero enciende el std-by por lo tanto no es necesario lo otro, el fin de este ensayo(recuerda que es un resumen de un proceso más amplio aplicado a una situación particular) es saber si la fuente regula, si la tensión del +B no esta elevada, el echo de poner una carga es porque hay fuentes que estan dañadas y sin carga dan valores muy diferentes que con ellas, otras presentan ciertos problemas, etc etc

Repito lo expuesto no es para nada un tratado de como reparar la fuente, si no como enayarla en forma rápida vara ver si esta entrega la tensión correcta o no.

Por lo tanto no pretende abarcar el todo si no ese solo aspecto, ya que la mayoria cuando se rompe un TR de salida horizontal lo que hace es reemplazarlo y ponerlo en marcha, sin siquiera verificar que la fuente trabaje bien.

La reparación es un arte y requiere un conciensudo conocimiento tando del funcionamiento de cada parte del aparato, como también, causas que producen daños en distintas partes.

Ese conocimiento es el que lleva a la verificación de componentes y secciones antes de reemplazar un componente dañado, con estos elemntos y el mencionado conocimiento, se miimizan daños al material nuevo colocado.

y no avanzo más ya que no corresponde en este apartado, pero yo pregunto a menudo a muchos porque se rompe un TR de salida horizontal y las respuestas que se dan en general demuestran que no se conocen concienzudamente.

Uno de los ejemplos más tipicos es en el que cambiaron el fly-back, cambiaron la jungla, cambiaron el CI de la fuente y el TR se sigue rompiendo.........
La razón es muy simple, pero si no se entiende la función de cada componente en juego es muy dificil que se llegue a encontrar la causa por simple que esta sea.

Cuantos técnicos tienen osciloscopio, y de los que lo tienen cuantos lo utilizan en reparación?
A que se debe que se rompen tantos testers digitales? la mayoria midiendo el +B de fuente
Eso señala falta de conocimientos

Gracias por tus concetpos
Cordiales saludos


----------



## oscarzx (Nov 3, 2011)

gracias panda por la explicación, me volví seguidor de tus post, si que eres teso para las reparaciones


----------



## pandacba (Nov 3, 2011)

Me alegra que te sirviera, vere de ampliar y poner más temas y algunos casos particulares que sirvan a modo de guio o ejemplo


----------



## oscarzx (Nov 3, 2011)

seria muy bueno, sobre todo para los que llevamos poco tiempo en reparacion

panda queria hacerte una consulta tecnica de un osciloscopio, es que no tengo y hace como falta en el taller jeje, aqui en colombia son como costosos y buscando encontre este digital de bolsillo _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-19328611-osciloscopio-digital-portatil-arm-dso-nano-tamano-bolsillo-_JM_   o me jor compro uno analogo de segunda?


----------



## pandacba (Nov 4, 2011)

Para el trabajo en el taller te recomiendo un analogo de segunda

De última en muchos casos entre no ver nada y ver algo yo prefiero ver.

Fijate que un taller donde trabaje, se daño el osciloscopio y lo enviaron a arreglar y de paos a recalibrar por lo que por un tiempo quedamos de a pie.

Pero justo en esos dias se dio la situación  que  necesitaba ver, y les decian que al menos consiguieran uno prestado, y me alluno que habia alli uno valvular, lo saque de la caja y funcionaba!!! obvio no tenia ciertas comoodidades de uno más nuevo pero me permitia ver y entender que pasaba y pude salir del paso.

Te animo a comprar aunque sea uno de segunda mano


----------



## oscarzx (Nov 4, 2011)

tienes razón, tratare de buscar uno análogo en un buen precio


----------



## Ramed7 (Nov 6, 2011)

Q interesant tema. Yo tambien empiezo en el area y la verdad no es sencillo al inicio pero post como estos ayudan bastant.... gracias por compartir experiencias.

Como era de esperar queria ayuda con algo muy similar.
al conectar el tv el led stndby enciende. Al encenderlo el led parpadea lentamente.
1. El fly en b+ me marca 95v n stand by, 150 al encenderlo el trans horizontal esta bien. Sera dmasiado xq en la board esta 135v
2.los dmas pines aparce abl +18 -18 pero ninguno aparte de b+ y colector me da voltaje. Sera el fly?.
3.El variac es como un dimmer? O Es un dimer?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 7, 2011)

A que aparato te fefieres? marca y modelo por favor


----------



## Ramed7 (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok lo siento.
Es un samsung CL29z50mq de 29'
Pantalla plana. Chasis ks7d


----------



## masaru (Nov 11, 2011)

hola ramed7 , por lo que contas el Tv se esta protegiendo. El titilar del led de St-By asi lo indica.

Decime el filamento está encendido ?
la tensión de 180v que alimenta los catodos está presente ?


Si tenés la dos tensiones no creo que el Fly-back esté malo. El primario induce y hay tensiones en el secundario. Solo quedaría la parte de AT controlar.
Espero respuesta......


----------



## Ramed7 (Nov 12, 2011)

No masaru. Los filamentos no encienden. Y estuve preguntandome eso tambien.. xq el fly back no tiene voltaje en el secundario...? 

Los voltajes q tengo son 5v y 3.3v q son para el micro y por lo demas me hacen falta 33v q necesita una parte de el circuito zintonizador y est vien de ser regulado de los 200 v del secundario del fly.

Muchas gracias. Cualquier medicion diganme para hacerla


----------



## pandacba (Nov 12, 2011)

En primer lugar estan desvirtuando el tema que es muy especifico, porque no postean donde corresponde?

Por otro lado es muy simple porque no hay tensión en el secundario del flyback, porque seguramene no ha señal de horizontal, te has tomado el trabajod de verificar que llega señal a la base del driver? y asi mismo  a la base del TR de salida horizontal?

Por favor las consultas hacerlas en donde estan las consultas de reparación este hilo habla de metodologias para ensayar y encontara fayas en forma genérica, y no de dar solución a casos particulares, a tal fin ya hay varios hilos habiertos al respecto


----------



## Ramed7 (Nov 12, 2011)

Tienes razon. Alguien podr mover ests msjs o simplement hago un post dond correspond?
Disculpas del caso


----------



## masaru (Nov 13, 2011)

Perdon ,yo solo participo ; después que los muevan . Pandi  vos le pediste marca y modelo .

Ramed7 : no habia entendido bien ,que tensiones  tenías. Pues mencionas +18-18 . que pareciera son alimentacion del vertical.
Los Tvs modernos tienen muchas protecciones  y eso hace complicado determinar la falla. Hay que investigar una por una. Salvo seas un T.A. de la marca y la tengas bien clara.
Mas o menos la cosa seria asi : desde st-by con el rem. le das power ; (I) el micro habilita a la fuente pasar a on y al osc. H generar el tren de pulsos ; El Tr H conmuta y se genera AT. y hay tensiones en el sec.; (II) ahora el micro sensa corriente de Haz , Pulso H , y Pulso V . ; (III)  si algo no anda el micro bloquearia la exitacion horizontal. y desapareserian las tensiones del Fly-back
Una indicacion del problema es el led titilando. En la marca Philips se pueden contar los destellos para determinar el origen de problema. Los Tv samsung tienen una concepcion similar pero descoznosco el cod. de errores.
En tu caso : Averiguaría si la tension de +B es la correcta, pues si esta pasada podría activar prot X-ray
                  (II) tambien podria ser Vertical mal ; en cuyo caso tambien se protejería.
  Slds


----------



## pandacba (Nov 16, 2011)

Ramed7 fijate _aqui_


----------

